# it appears dodgy reptile relocators are everywhere



## alex_c (Mar 25, 2008)

something seriously needs to be done about morons like this.
there needs to be standards and a code of practice put in place to stop these cruel capture techniques

[video=youtube;xk-JoC70TI4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xk-JoC70TI4&feature=related[/video]


----------



## norris (Mar 25, 2008)

Who cares. At least they didn't just shoot it.

What was he supposed to do? Close the pool, set a trap and wait 5 days until it gets trapped?


----------



## alex_c (Mar 25, 2008)

norris said:


> Who cares. At least they didn't just shoot it.
> 
> What was he supposed to do? Close the pool, set a trap and wait 5 days until it gets trapped?



just look at how he transports it with the restraining pole still on its neck almost choking it.


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Mar 25, 2008)

and just draging it around the concrete and bitumen.... lifting it up by its neck etc....


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Mar 25, 2008)

there making out like its a giant gator who will eat every one. the way he transports it is terrible. but hey its in the us so thats what u get.


----------



## alex_c (Mar 25, 2008)

Reptile_Boy said:


> there making out like its a giant gator who will eat every one. the way he transports it is terrible. but hey its in the us so thats what u get.


you obviously havent seen george the snakeman in action.the fact t is there clowns like this everywhere who make out its humane yet can cause serious damage to the animal in the process with their reckless capture techniques.the regulations and laws need to be tougher in regards to this issue.


----------



## alex_c (Mar 25, 2008)

MoreliaMatt said:


> and just draging it around the concrete and bitumen.... lifting it up by its neck etc....


i saw another one about 2ft long being handled the same.


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Mar 25, 2008)

2 ft long, just tape is snout shut and let it ride upfront in the cab!


----------



## alex_c (Mar 25, 2008)

MoreliaMatt said:


> 2 ft long, just tape is snout shut and let it ride upfront in the cab!


 exactly


----------



## Frozenmouse (Mar 25, 2008)

they are yanks i am suprised they did not call in the marines and the air force for some airial bombardment.
it does look a bit cruel but crocodilians are fairly tough creatures id say he will be just fine.


----------



## mckellar007 (Mar 25, 2008)

i cant actually watch this video because im stuck with dial up at the moment, but i saw a capture of a gator the other day on the TV and first he just teased it, then to restrain it he tied all its limbs behind its back, it would have been 7ft(just over 2 metres) then threw it in the back oh his ute, open air. the worst part was he was supposed to be an experienced reptile removalist. how hard is it to do the right thing?

i thought people like that were supposed to reduce the stress on the animal...


----------



## itbites (Mar 25, 2008)

*LOL what a joke this guy is it's bloody tiny  all that drama to catch one small croc ...*


----------



## Trouble (Mar 25, 2008)

:shock::evil: thats really sad the way he treated him. And then they call him a hero :?.
Tying the pole to the alligator as well, thats just idiotic.

I don't kno why he couldn't get in the pool and catch him that way :twisted: but seriously, you could see he was choking!!  Americans... what else can you expect :lol:


----------



## alex_c (Mar 25, 2008)

Trouble said:


> :shock::evil: thats really sad the way he treated him. And then they call him a hero :?.
> Tying the pole to the alligator as well, thats just idiotic.
> 
> I don't kno why he couldn't get in the pool and catch him that way :twisted: but seriously, you could see he was choking!!  Americans... what else can you expect :lol:


it happens to herps here aswell just look at george the snakeman im sure theres a few more clowns like him around. and the sad thing is they get away with it.


----------



## alex_c (Mar 25, 2008)

mckellar007 said:


> i cant actually watch this video because im stuck with dial up at the moment, but i saw a capture of a gator the other day on the TV and first he just teased it, then to restrain it he tied all its limbs behind its back, it would have been 7ft(just over 2 metres) then threw it in the back oh his ute, open air. the worst part was he was supposed to be an experienced reptile removalist. how hard is it to do the right thing?
> 
> i thought people like that were supposed to reduce the stress on the animal...


exactly it needs to be regulated a lot more to weed out the bad ones and keep them out of the proffession or atleast teach them the right way to do things.


----------



## weezie_martini (Mar 25, 2008)

i think thats discusting! EVER HEARD OF A TOP JAW ROPE? i mean the americans are huge on steve irwin so i dont see why they didnt just do that it would have been a lot less stress for the aligator seriously and for the size it was that man coulda jumped on it easily!!!! how annoying this has me extremely upset!


----------



## weezie_martini (Mar 25, 2008)

and to make it worse it looks like they are using a dog catcher pole to catch it...how would they like it if they were flipped upside down attached to a pole??!


----------



## SyKeD (Mar 25, 2008)

itbites said:


> *LOL what a joke this guy is it's bloody tiny  all that drama to catch one small croc ...*




i reackon! :shock:


----------



## Fiona74 (Mar 25, 2008)

I miss Steve Irwin.


----------



## Lewy (Mar 25, 2008)

What a ****er typical americans i mean its was only a few feet long i bet he feels like a big man!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shonfield (Mar 25, 2008)

thats horrible
i hate to see things like this were animals are mistreated and hurt
im sure half the people on here could have done a better job at relocating it than this idiot did


----------



## JasonL (Mar 25, 2008)

Anyone who has Fox will know thats how it's done in the USA all the time, standard stuff jagging them with heavy fishing tackle, then they are euthanised. The main problem is the bigger picture as is often the case, people encroaching on their habitat, and the goverment building channels all through suburbia. The best one I saw was when they got a monster gator (and it was really big) tethered between two tinnies, a guy in one boat picked up a shotgun and shot it in the head, some of the shot ricocheted off it's head and hit the poor bastard in the other boat (he was sent to hospital but was OK), it was almost comical. But yeah, I really can't stand these tactics used by paid "professionals" esp for TV veiwing, no skill involved.


----------



## Just_Joshin (Mar 25, 2008)

The should've just jumped on the bloody thing when it was in the shallows. Hell i would have given it a crack if i was there.


----------



## janedoe (Mar 25, 2008)

what a hero not .


----------



## michelleryan (Mar 25, 2008)

That guys reminds me of the wildlife marshall on Jay and Silent Bob strike back!


----------



## dude_joel (Mar 25, 2008)

`try that in australia and see how you go you clown...



norris said:


> Who cares. At least they didn't just shoot it.
> 
> What was he supposed to do? Close the pool, set a trap and wait 5 days until it gets trapped?


----------



## snakes01 (Mar 25, 2008)

the ideot just duck tapes the poor thing up with the noose still chocking it...you would never see someone like steve doing that even if it was a man eater.


----------



## arielle (Mar 25, 2008)

whos the animal here? sometimes people are such idiots! it makes me angry, and this isnt even really bad at all compared to some of the other stuff that goes on regarding animals. What a world we live in...


----------



## norris (Mar 30, 2008)

yes dude joel, i am a clown. a clown that uses sarcasm. 





ps. i'm not really a clown


----------



## SnakeyMan (Mar 30, 2008)

Everyone wants to be like Steve Irwin.


----------



## Armand (Mar 30, 2008)

what a loser.. why not just get in like stevo did.. just shows how brave steve was!


----------



## Armand (Mar 30, 2008)

and that gator looks pretty small.. not that big lol!


----------

